# The PK and HMPK thread!



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Hey everybody!

Since i am going to be getting a PK and HMPK VERY soon, i would love to see your pictures of your plakats to give me an idea of how awesome they are lol!


Share stories, pictures, videos,etc!

Cant wait to see yours and get mine!

Also, form your experiences, should i look for my PK or HMPK at Petsmart or Petco?:-D

Thanks!


----------



## jeremywadejunior

Howdy! I've never seen a plakat at Petco; I bought my little guy at Petsmart!

Plakats are my favorite.  Mine is a dragon scale HMPK named Junior and he's in my avatar. He's absolutely wonderful, and super cute in my opinion! 

Plakats were originally bred for fighting in Thailand. Actually, let me show you the article I read! You can find it here: http://nippyfish.net/bettas-201/plakat-betta/

Anyway, it says that plakats may be more aggressive than other betta breeds since they come from bettas that were bred for fighting. My little dude is pretty fiesty! I tried to share his 5 gallon with an African Dwarf Frog once, and he didn't like it one bit! He was very aggressive with the frog so I had to separate the two.


----------



## CandiceMM

I am obsessed with PK's and HMPK's I have TONS!!! You could look at both Petsmart and Petco. I actually got one tonight from Petco, I'll post pics tomorrow. I have a pair in the spawn tank currently and I am so excited for the babies!!!! I'll post one of my new Thailand imports that I might name Levi 
















Here is Tarzan 








You will love these little guys!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

jeremywadejunior said:


> Howdy! I've never seen a plakat at Petco; I bought my little guy at Petsmart!
> 
> Plakats are my favorite.  Mine is a dragon scale HMPK named Junior and he's in my avatar. He's absolutely wonderful, and super cute in my opinion!
> 
> Plakats were originally bred for fighting in Thailand. Actually, let me show you the article I read! You can find it here: http://nippyfish.net/bettas-201/plakat-betta/
> 
> Anyway, it says that plakats may be more aggressive than other betta breeds since they come from bettas that were bred for fighting. My little dude is pretty fiesty! I tried to share his 5 gallon with an African Dwarf Frog once, and he didn't like it one bit! He was very aggressive with the frog so I had to separate the two.


Your little guy is stunning!


Thanks, the article was very helpful!:-D

Your avi betta has amazing coloring!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

CandiceMM said:


> I am obsessed with PK's and HMPK's I have TONS!!! You could look at both Petsmart and Petco. I actually got one tonight from Petco, I'll post pics tomorrow. I have a pair in the spawn tank currently and I am so excited for the babies!!!! I'll post one of my new Thailand imports that I might name Levi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Tarzan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will love these little guys!!


Candice, i cant tell you how beautiful your boys are....just to pretty!

Looks like i will be trying petsmart, because i have actually seen some there. Cant wait to see the babies!!

Levi sounds cute!


Ok, well since PK's are so entergetic and aggressive, would one be ok in a 3 gal? Or would i have more success with a longer finned betta like a HM, in your opinion?


----------



## jeremywadejunior

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Ok, well since PK's are so entergetic and aggressive, would one be ok in a 3 gal? Or would i have more success with a longer finned betta like a HM, in your opinion?


Thanks! 

I think a 3 gallon for a PK sounds fine! Mine first lived in a one gallon, then I upgraded him to a 10 gallon all to himself! He currently lives in his 5 gallon, because my dorm has a restriction on aquarium size, and he's perfectly happy in there!
Larger space is just recommended for them since they have shorter fins that allow them to swim faster.


----------



## bananasammy8

Here are my HMPK's! They have so much personality and so fun to watch you will love them!


----------



## CandiceMM

They are beautiful!! I have tons more just too many post. HMPK's are my weakness!!!


----------



## Laki

omg jelly. I want one soooo bad! Cannot wait to see yours MRBF!!


----------



## Mo

I have over 40 HMPK's but let me post the pictures of my first HMPK who will have a special place in my heart


----------



## Mo

My first HMPK, attitude. Who will forever have a very special place in my heart. He was also my first male who ever bred for me. Such a great father and easy breeder. I have lots of his fry so I'm going to have a hard time selling these fry. But since this male has a very special place in my heat for being my first HMPK, and my first Breeder. And you are getting your first HMPK. Would you like one of his fry for 22 including ship (10+12 dollar ship) the fry in my avi is one of his Babies


----------



## laynisample

Mo, that is a gorgeous fish.


----------



## Mo

Thanks you. I miss him so much, his detach was a human error. I left the lid off and with this guy.. He always live up to his name. Attitude. I didn't feed him that day either so he was MAD I guess he just got a little too exited and jumped out. I found him 20 minutes after I last checked on him to find him dead.


----------



## Laki

I'll come visit USA and you can unload ALL the hmpk's on ME!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WOW! I cant tell you how much i envy all of your PK's.....

And Mo, i am sorry about your little guy, attitude...may he swim in peace 

Also, i really appreciate your offer! I would love to have one of those beautiful fry, but unfortunately i am unable to do so 

I am so sorry but i will for sure consider in the future!!!


UPDATE: So, i called my local petsmart, and they said all the really have right now are VTs, CTs and HMs. They also have a handful of DTs and PKs, but they go fast. I really hope i can catch them when their shipment comes in, so i can really pick one up!

Also, IYO, would a HM or PK be better in a 3 gal? I would LOVE both, and i have also been talking about getting an HM for awhile, but i was wondering, do they need extra care becasue of their fins?

Here is the tank i was thinking of getting,does this look ok? I wont use the lights really, and i am not sure about the areator....any tank reccomendations for 3 gallons? thats all i can really fit and i really want to rescue another boy 

it has some ok reviews....
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Bubbling-LED-Half-Moon-Aquarium-Kit-1ct/16940357


or this one:
http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...r:adType=pla&gclid=CJuos5Os5rICFcKPPAodVhAA_g


it has high reviews...and looks promising!


So big question, HM or PK or HMPK?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

PK or HMPK. It really doesn't matter if you want PK or HMPK.. Really the same thing except the tail angle. (; HMPK since you want a PK and HM, lol. The 2nd one is best IME. Most people tend to go for that one. PKs are better for big tanks, HMs better for small.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thanks lebron! 

Speaking of the CT, how is he?

also, i think i will do the second one, but now i am so torn between a HM or PK!

I really like both, especially the fins on Hms....hmmm


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Who? My CT? He's fine! Active as always... He bumped into something and lost some head scales but he'll recover!

A PK and HM will do fine in a tank like that. They'll love the horizontal swimming space! (;


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Awww Poor Lebron!

Ok well now i am so excited!

The HM's fins will be ok with that filter? Also, did any of you notice what the gallons size on that was?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yeah, but he's a Manfish. Lol. He pretends like it never happened. (;
If you baffle it really well with aquarium sponge or that water bottle method, the HM shouldn't have any problems at all! I believe it's a 6.6 gallon tank. Much more than you hoped but it looks great!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

haha

hmm...6.6 gallons...that is a little on the large size for the stand i am putting it on...

any 3-4 gallons you can find and/or recommend?

even just the aquarium, then i can buy a sponge filter...


----------



## jeremywadejunior

I vote HMPK! They're lots of fun IMO. But so are all bettas! 

PK and HMPK aren't as fragile as HM, since their fins aren't as long. The benefits of this are that fin rot/biting aren't an issue with PK really, and you can use plastic plants without worrying as much if they will harm the fish's fins.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

well gosh i am torn! Anybody know of any 3-4 gallon tanks?


----------



## jeremywadejunior

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> well gosh i am torn! Anybody know of any 3-4 gallon tanks?


Junior's tank is the 5 gal MiniBow by Aqueon. It works, however I prefer glass tanks since plastic can scratch.

I actually bought a little rectangular glass 2.5 gal tank at Petsmart last week! It was only $15. Here is is: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164158


----------



## rmarkham

I found both of my Plakats at Petco, but I've seen them at Petsmart as well.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Jeremy, that was fantastic! Does it have ample swimming room? I could the put a sponge or canister filter in there! Yay! Ok so tanks done, but looks like a HMPK for me! Hopefully petsmart has some, I will go wen their shipment comes in. Also, is the aqueon mini bow 2.5 gallon good? Would I. Clean this twice a week?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok, i know you guys are going to be upset, but i realised that while i will get a PK in a year or so, i reaallllyy want a HM now.

So, that is my decision, and i wont be changing it again lol.

What extra care do they need, and would one be fine in a 2.5-3 gallon tank?

I will probably just get either the mini bow 2.5 gallon or the tetra "halmoon-shaped" kit with internal filter.

anybody would like to share pictures of their HM or PK?

I will make a thread from HMs, but i will keep posting on this thread as i know i WILL FOR SURE buy a PK in the near future 

I will keep everybody updated!


----------



## HopeNicholson

My buddy Heimdall =] Got him a Petco about 2 months ago!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hes absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## HopeNicholson

Isnt he?  And when he is in natural sunlight his purple and yellow REALLY show. Ohhh I love him <3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i can tell why!


----------



## Mo

Pink HMPK female


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

O my god!!!!


----------



## Mo

Came out of my first spawn


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

that beautiful creature came out of your FIRST spawn!?!??!?!


----------



## Mo

Purple HMPK. Also came out of my first spawn


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WOW! Mo, you are insanely talented! Are you a betta whisperer?


----------



## Mo

lol. I wish. This is a White that came out of my first spawn. Astounded when I found it. I have more Dark Purples and light pinks. and One blue body red fin male.. I used to have a green but she died


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

that betta is astounding!

Look at those colors!


----------



## Mo

Three more from my first spawn. Second Female was my favorite but she died after a water changing accident. I had to leave on a trip and I couldnt treat her at the time..


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

:yourock::nicefish::greenyay:O my gosh! You breed amazing fish!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Here is my HMPK! 

His name is Sir Bubbles AKA Bubs


----------



## fleetfish

You're probably all sick of Blue Jeans considering that he's my avatar, but I love this boy to death <3333


----------



## Karebear13

here is a video of my crazy HMPK. He is so energetic and crazy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXBUac1oE48&feature=g-upl


----------



## copperarabian

Plakats are awesome, I especially love HM kings 

My friends PK from Petsmart


















The third betta I bought named Glorfindel, he was a platinum red dragon HMPK from Petco

















Platinum orange dragon from Petco









Estel my very first betta, he was a HM king and I've never had another betta I liked as much as him. One day I hope to have another HM king similar to him, and as huge as he was. from Petco


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

alcemistiv!

I didnt know you got a new boy! He is amazing, and congratulations! what a great find!

Fleetfish!

I would never get sick of blue jeans! I cant get enough! amazing find!

CopperArabian!

First off, let me say your photography is as amazing as usual! What camera do you use? LOVE your boys!

Cant wait! I am so excited to get my HM!

This will be his tankit had 5 STARS!! And it is fully integrated, first picture is not the right tank 


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385

the first picture it shows with the elevated light is not the right one! It was a typo!

So excited!


----------



## Karebear13

that is the tank that I have for my HMPK in the video above. I love that tank!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG great! I REALLY wanted that tank! Is the fitlration good?


----------



## megaredize

i just got one!!! im so happy. he has his own thread already but im gonna post one pics here too lol you should definitely get one. they are really awesome and so fast! heres mine he is still unnamed. 










i like ALL the pics ive seen so far on this thread, they are all so beautiful


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

megaredize, he is AMAZINGLY STUNNING! Great pick! where did you get him from!

C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S! On a new member of the family!

By god, look at those colors!

I know, but turns out my petsmart only really carries VT, CT and one or two HM, so i am hoping to get an HM because i currently own a VT and dont really want a CT just yet! Darn it, PK's are amazing!


----------



## megaredize

you should order one! see if they can get you one. Thats what i did. my LFS only carried vt and ct so i asked and they got me one. I didnt get to pick him but they asked for the nicest one for me from the place they get their bettas from.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i wish i could! petsmart doesnt do special orders where i am at. But, i have realised how much i REALLY want a HM, yes even more than a PK. I will DEFINETELY get a PK in the future, just maybe not yet, but i cant wait for my HM!

Petsmart had this pink/ivory/white HM the other day, but i don't have the tank setup yet ...


----------



## megaredize

That sounds like a good colour combo. Ya i wanted a HM too but im worried ill get a bad tail biter since a lot of them bite. But I can always special order a HM in the future if i change my mind


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i know right? I am worried about tail-biting also...


----------



## VanBoy

PKs are awesome! I've had mine for four and a half years and still do! He was bred by me four and a half years ago. His father was a blue masked HMPK and mother was a super red HM and he is exactly what I was aiming for. My little brother said he look like Spiderman so that's what I named him. He's a tough little guy.
Here's Spiderman. I hope he lives for a few more years.haha








This guy is from my latest spawn from my Dumbo PK pair. He was 13 weeks old in this picture.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

my gosh they're amazing!!!!!


----------



## RedRaz

OMG! I want one! Awww they are so adorable. I think I'm in love with this type of beta now. lol! Thanks guys and gals.  Great pictures btw.


----------



## Karebear13

I actaually don't use the filter cause its way to strong for such a small tank. I wouldn't advice it on a halfmoon either cause they have a hard time swimming and with a filter creating current would just make them more stressed and more prone to tail bite


----------



## jeremywadejunior

fleetfish said:


> You're probably all sick of Blue Jeans considering that he's my avatar, but I love this boy to death <3333


I could never get sick of Blue Jeans, either. Whenever I see photos of him or your avatar, I'm stunned! He's amazing and super cute  Where'd you get him?


----------



## jeremywadejunior

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> i wish i could! petsmart doesnt do special orders where i am at. But, i have realised how much i REALLY want a HM, yes even more than a PK. I will DEFINETELY get a PK in the future, just maybe not yet, but i cant wait for my HM!
> 
> Petsmart had this pink/ivory/white HM the other day, but i don't have the tank setup yet ...


Junior was my first ever betta fish (he'll always be my favorite too  ) so naturally, I love plakats. <3

But I recently got two new boys that are both HM! They're super fun as well! Do you have a HM thread if you'd like me to post pics?


----------



## dszoo

Here's one of our HMPK boys.


----------



## Mo

Yet another male. a TRUE purple. hes currently listed on Ab for 20 Dollars
View attachment 65965


----------



## titolatino1970

here are mine hmpk pk giants sibling my favorites


----------



## fleetfish

Beej is from Big Al's ... and I think they get their betta stock from Thailand, but other than that I'm not too sure  

BEAUTIFUL fish everyone!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG these HMPK AND PKs are stunning!


----------



## RedRaz

I love all these pictures.  I just bought this big guy. Meet Babe! 

He is I believe a Marbled Dragon Scale PK. This picture doesn't show off his iridescence. This was the best pictures I could get. He is really fast. lol!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Haaha i love that name! Babe is adorable! congrats!


----------



## RedRaz

Thanks MyRainbowBettaFish! His full name is The Great Bambino but Babe seems to work out better. lol! Can you tell my hubs named him.  I really wanted to get another PK that I saw at petco but I would need to buy another tank *at least a 5 gal* and right now I can't. Feel sad I had to leave him.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Love the name! I know, i hate leaving all those sad faces after i leave the petstore


----------



## buddhauser

Everyone has such stunning fish, PK and HMPK are my favorite! Here is my first PK Del, we thought he was a girl when we picked him up cause he was so tiny. Lol till this day I see him as a girl lol Del is short for Delilah. It's weird because I see a white spot, but still cant tell. What do you guys think?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

he/she's so adorable! haha love the name!


----------



## buddhauser

Thanks! S/he is quite the character. I have 2 more but havent gotten the right yet. Ill try to get them up today.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yay! Cant wait to see!


----------



## rmarkham

I have two Plakats, a king and a regular guy


















I got both at Petco!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Oh my gosh they're beautiful! I love both, but that metallic is so unique! Where did you get them from?


----------



## rmarkham

I got them both at Petco, I got the blue guy at the Petco in Cambridge, MA back in January and the silver guy last week in Woburn MA! 

I love watching them stretch out and get used to their 5 gallon tanks after being so cramped!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thats a great find! Haha i love it too!


----------



## purplemuffin

My boy is getting old and huge and his fins continue to grow! 










compared to when I got him:










He's gigantic, bigger than Dionysus ever was! His fins seem long for a plakat, but short to be anything else!


----------



## BettaHeart

*Honey hmpk female*
View attachment 66247

*Ginseng hmpk male*
View attachment 66248

*Hazel hmpk black dragon male*
View attachment 66250

*Drona copper hmpk male*
View attachment 66251


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

wow! You did such a great job purple!

Bettalover, i would love to have had a black dragon HMPK like that!


----------



## purplemuffin

Thanks! I'm happy to see how much spunk and life he's got. His color is OUTSTANDING and I just cannot capture it with a terrible iphone camera. He's just so gorgeous, I can't help but wonder if he had any siblings with better form that were kept by the breeder and he was sold off in a group to the local petstore. Sigh~I feel lucky just to be near a fish with his gorgeous deep deep blue. I need to do a real photoshoot. If I was ever to be tempted to breed a petstore fish purely for color alone, it would have been this guy. He's too old now anyway though!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hes amazing! you should totally do a photoshoot!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

YAY! Getting my new tank and betta tomorrow!


----------



## Bettawolf19

Here's all the pks I've owned. least the ones I got pictures of:
Ike








Gibson








My current HMPK x HM cross Goliath


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

OMG can i steal Gibson!?!?! XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117052

GOT MY NEW GUY!


----------

